# I just got a VERY disturbing message from "noreply@furaffinity.com"



## Kenori (Oct 3, 2010)

I just checked my email and I found this message waiting for me in the inbox.







For those of you who cant see the image it basically says

"How is Alabama these days?"
"We're Watching You..."

I dont know if its some kind of sick joke that the people who run this website use to get people to come back or whatnot. I made an account on here several months ago without even thinking about it, and suddenly I'm getting shit like this. It scares me, and when I get scared I get pissed.

I want to know what the hell this is.


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 3, 2010)

That is fucking awesome, I lol'd


----------



## Nocturne (Oct 3, 2010)

I think you should reply and see what happens.

That's pretty creepy though, but just remember.  At worst it's Dragoneer dicking around.


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 3, 2010)

Nocturne said:


> I think you should reply and see what happens.



But it goes to noreply D:

WHY DOES IT ASK A QUESTION BUT NOT WANT A RESPONSE?

WAS IT RHETORICAL?


----------



## LLiz (Oct 3, 2010)

Well you're using Google Chrome for a start... a GOOGLE product... you seriously can't expect to not be watched ;-)
I wouldn't worry, its incredibly easy to send an email and fake the sender address, just ignore it and it'll go away. 
Of course if you actually live in Alabama or they know information about you then I'd start to pay a little attention.


----------



## SnowFox (Oct 3, 2010)

LLiz said:


> Well you're using Google Chrome for a start... a GOOGLE product... you seriously can't expect to not be watched ;-)
> I wouldn't worry, its incredibly easy to send an email and fake the sender address, just ignore it and it'll go away.
> Of course if you actually live in Alabama or they know information about you then I'd start to pay a little attention.


 
Vernon, Alabama actually.


----------



## Gizgiz (Oct 3, 2010)

Could be a fake email, pretty much anyone can send so it looks like its from noreply@furaffinity.com instead of the real one. 

someone messing around with you probobly


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 3, 2010)

LLiz said:


> Well you're using Google Chrome for a start... a GOOGLE product... you seriously can't expect to not be watched ;-)
> I wouldn't worry, its incredibly easy to send an email and fake the sender address, just ignore it and it'll go away.
> Of course if you actually live in Alabama or they know information about you then I'd start to pay a little attention.



Google is creepy like that. I wonder if they can legally spy on you....


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Oct 3, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Google is creepy like that. I wonder if they can legally spy on you....


 If they're gathering information for the Government, yes.
It's already been allowed, people are just ignorant to it.

There is always a form of monitoring on your computer as long as you have access to the internet.
your cable companies do it all the time.


----------



## Aden (Oct 3, 2010)

Holy fuck man, read some of your emails


----------



## Jude (Oct 3, 2010)

Aden said:


> Holy fuck man, read some of your emails


 
I have over 6500 unread messages on mine.

Then again, that's my spam account


----------



## OrangeWabbit<3 (Oct 3, 2010)

Damn, i agree with Aden:





Aden said:


> Holy fuck man, read some of your emails


Thats scary... I would keep an eye on your emails if i were you.


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Oct 3, 2010)

Kenori said:


> "How is Alabama these days?"
> "We're Watching You..."


 
Open the window and lean out with a sign that says "fuck you".
If you get an e-mail saying "that wasn't very nice" then i'm pretty sure thery're watching you.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 3, 2010)

Maybe read the 566th email, bet'chu it says "Just fucking with you - Have a nice day."


----------



## Wolfen Wolf (Oct 3, 2010)

Someones having way to much fun with the internet!


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Oct 3, 2010)

You might want to check the full header data... It's more than likely a fake e-mail that's masked to look like it's coming from FA.

I get fake phing e-mails all the time for a WoW account that I called Blizzard up and had the serial numbers deleted. They look like they're coming from Blizzard, but the full header data shows otherwise.


----------



## Fursouseki (Oct 3, 2010)

redfoxnudetoons said:


> You might want to check the full header data... It's more than likely a fake e-mail that's masked to look like it's coming from FA.
> 
> I get fake phing e-mails all the time for a WoW account that I called Blizzard up and had the serial numbers deleted. They look like they're coming from Blizzard, but the full header data shows otherwise.


 I get emails about my WoW account too

I've never even played the game


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 3, 2010)

By the way, Hi Josh! I see you like Steam.


----------



## Willow (Oct 3, 2010)

Do you have your contact info linked to your FA page?


----------



## Kenori (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys.

I have a few guesses who it MIGHT be. Some people I'm not particularly fond of who like to frequent this site.

How do I check the full header detail? I've never done anything liek that.

Also those 566 messages are several years old now, and I dont know how to mass-delete all unread, so I cant really do that.

And yeah, I don't live in Vernon anymore, I'm really bad about not changing my information. But I DO still live in Alabama...


----------



## Browder (Oct 3, 2010)

Why do you even have your email visible?


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Oct 3, 2010)

redfoxnudetoons said:


> You might want to check the full header data... It's more than likely a fake e-mail that's masked to look like it's coming from FA.
> 
> I get fake phing e-mails all the time for a WoW account that I called Blizzard up and had the serial numbers deleted. They look like they're coming from Blizzard, but the full header data shows otherwise.


 
I've been getting a hell of a lot of those emails too.
They're horribly annoying..


----------



## Pinkuh (Oct 3, 2010)

Just as a note... we do NOT own furaffinitty.com.... we only send e-mails from .net addresses


----------



## Jude (Oct 3, 2010)

Pinkuh said:


> Just as a note... we do NOT own furaffinitty.com.... we only send e-mails from .net addresses


 
The email says noreply@furaffinity.net, that was just a mistype in the title.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Oct 3, 2010)

Kenori said:


> How do I check the full header detail? I've never done anything liek that.


 
uh... let's see... you're using the "classic" interface, so...

http://help.yahoo.com/l/us/yahoo/mail/classic/basics/basics-31.html

That's a step by step guide to help.


----------



## Kenori (Oct 3, 2010)

I found it

X-Apparently-To:	<My Email Address> via 209.191.125.17; Sun, 03 Oct 2010 02:40:28 -0700
Return-Path:	 <anonymous@srv470.ubiquityservers.com>
Received-SPF:	 none (mta1053.mail.mud.yahoo.com: domain of anonymous@srv470.ubiquityservers.com does not designate permitted sender hosts)
X-YMailISG:	 Jy.rIgYcZApAX98LNYzuvobERRpjAf803r4SGuXCNed.1diS wEuYQAhGBQNuNCs4FSZSuXnenKFwd3Vad2o.P_HsCptRoSSDgRxT9cXVdX8G JQ8cBVye_0o.mDaZJb2UEozDcUg_8BbuI5yRvDHwz.5OIUFIvRrihBCChhlV 71_piNWg8hocsRa7eoO._Mnhy0XltZPI0s9kxQ..wTDF2nxgyqpvJgSpEAQY Miae72A9YniN1qPBrsH5xQx5xpTNFzD9KNwjOosApQvokyKnTE5aExmM6a10 7av_S_y7hGlDH5zrR4MfNzJRrhiiLD7TWntvUrEX.VzVxe2kwLrkZcz9FvPt LCSrv4wNLaxenax9yVr9AXk2YHNq2pAqaFyieeC3i6_Gvkh_89Qfk3AWkEKj wCd8x7Rfg48bVx5JD_WgLuKoJHkO03cSWsLqnQTedzYlRTiawfa8tIhNEz1O tToWa2jW7nqaY2doFFs8SUJGqpElF9j0_v3DD5ilXpIdhnbUQXTJmseK8Czt Q4Rpi0zAjrvMnJPEf0VCjeFpMRn0KnYzcfE-
X-Originating-IP:	 [69.147.229.114]
Authentication-Results:	 mta1053.mail.mud.yahoo.com from=furaffinity.net; domainkeys=neutral (no sig); from=furaffinity.net; dkim=neutral (no sig)
Received:	 from 127.0.0.1 (EHLO srv470.ubiquityservers.com) (69.147.229.114) by mta1053.mail.mud.yahoo.com with SMTP; Sun, 03 Oct 2010 02:40:28 -0700
Received:	 (qmail 3222 invoked by uid 80); 3 Oct 2010 04:40:27 -0500
Date:	 3 Oct 2010 04:40:27 -0500
Message-ID:	 <20101003094027.3221.qmail@srv470.ubiquityservers.com>
To:	<My Email Address>
Subject:	 Hello Kenori...
From:	 noreply@furaffinity.net  Add sender to Contacts
Content-Length:	 50

Thats the full Header

Anything that says "<My Email Address>" Is my email address, I just took it out.


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 3, 2010)

Fur Affinity does not support the usage of Alabama as an oral supplement.

That said, this e-mail was more than likely spoofed by changing the "reply to" header in somebody's outgoing email address to be used as trolling.



Kenori said:


> Thats the full Header


 
I could not find any matching accounts with that IP address. 69.147.229.114 appears to be a server's address that's not configured as a standard web box (quick guestimation). Just somebody messing with you.


----------



## yak (Oct 4, 2010)

I am a banana.


----------



## yoshkun (Oct 8, 2010)

I'm not sure, but it's from furaffinity.com when it should be furaffinity.net.... so maybe a fake email, posing as the admins, either way make sure you lock all the doors and windows XD


----------



## DemonWolfZero (Oct 8, 2010)

Aden said:


> Holy fuck man, read some of your emails


 
Mine is in the thousands :3


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Oct 8, 2010)

yoshkun said:


> I'm not sure, but it's from furaffinity.com when it should be furaffinity.net


 
OP mistyped the title of the post.

The pic clearly shows that it came from "noreply@furaffinity.net"


----------



## Zetikla (Oct 16, 2010)

lol


----------



## kusanagi-sama (Oct 16, 2010)

Kenori said:


> Thanks for the replies guys.
> 
> I have a few guesses who it MIGHT be. Some people I'm not particularly fond of who like to frequent this site.
> 
> ...



Mass deleting is easy.  In the inbox, you have the checkboxes.  Click on the top most on the header that has From/To, Subject, ect (note I am using the newer interface), and then click Delete.  The honest truth is that the new interface is much easier to use than the classic.


----------

